# Pile-O-Work



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 27, 2011)

iPhone photo of a bunch of raw castings, from the lost wax process.
Give me strength to get these finished and billed by the 30th!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 27, 2011)

I know nothing about how you make that stuff but it looks interesting.  I think whenever you have more time on your hands you should do a start to finish series on a piece or group of pieces.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 28, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> I know nothing about how you make that stuff but it looks interesting.


Everything you see there started out as a hand carved wax model. The model is encased in plaster, and heated to melt, and burn out the wax model. Metal is then poured into the empty cavity, and, tah dah! 



> I think whenever you have more time on your hands you should do a start to finish series on a piece or group of pieces.


I will be doing that for my website. 

Here's a video showing how to set a stone.




 
Sorry about the cheesy background music. I got tagged for copyright infringement because I had the radio playing in the background. :lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2011)

That was moderately interesting to watch...I wished for some narration however. I had no idea there were so many steps required.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 28, 2011)

Dude, when the bass line in that video comes in... Amazing. 

I actually thought it was pretty neat. Never seen that process before.


----------



## mishele (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow....thanks for sharing that!! It was very interesting!! It is truly an art what you do.



BTW.......my Birthday was last Thursday....I'm still accepting gifts...lol:lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 28, 2011)

Derrel said:


> That was moderately interesting to watch...I wished for some narration however. I had no idea there were so many steps required.


 
There was a little verbal explanation, but however they scan video for copyright infringement, picked up James Tayler off the radio, and pulled the video. Then you get to pick from youtubes royalty free soundtracks.  As far as how many steps...You should have seen all the negative comments this video had. I edited a lot of them out. Everyone is an expert, and was telling me how very wrong my methods are, and how I could have saved time, and what tools I should have used. :roll: 


o hey tyler said:


> Dude, when the bass line in that video comes in... Amazing.


I know, right?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting that, Bitter.  I had no idea how all that was done.  Very nice.  You must have zen like patience.


----------



## Davor (Apr 28, 2011)

Very interesting stuff Bitter, my Father makes rings here and there but is not his full time profession , it used to be back home in the war since it was one of the few things people where still buying. Ill post one of his recent works sometime.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 30, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> Thanks for posting that, Bitter. I had no idea how all that was done. Very nice. You must have zen like patience.


 
I don't, really, and then there is the ADD, but I think the OCD is beneficial. 



Davor said:


> Very interesting stuff Bitter, my Father makes rings here and there but is not his full time profession , it used to be back home in the war since it was one of the few things people where still buying. Ill post one of his recent works sometime.


 
Where is "back home", and I'd love for you to share!


----------



## Miladymimi (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL  Now you're showing pictures of my other weakness, _ jewelry_,   my prescioussssss.....  I love pretty sparklies..

I enjoyed the video, thanks for posting.  I enjoy gemstones and at one point, considered becoming GIA certified.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Everything you see there started out as a hand carved wax model. The model is encased in plaster, and heated to melt, and burn out the wax model. Metal is then poured into the empty cavity, and, tah dah!
> 
> I will be doing that for my website.
> 
> ...



Cool stuff! Anything done by hand is a dying art, keep it up!


----------

